

Student expelled after finding security hole that compromised 250,000 records - psycr
http://www.nationalpost.com/m/wp/news/canada/blog.html?b=news.nationalpost.com%2F2013%2F01%2F20%2Fyouth-expelled-from-montreal-college-after-finding-sloppy-coding-that-compromised-security-of-250000-students-personal-data

======
ColinWright
Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5090007>

As I write it's actually #3 on the front page with 412 points and 162
comments.

